# NFS/Samba + Unison



## nabioullinr (Jun 4, 2010)

I am planning on setting up a home server, one of its functions being file storage for three mobile laptops. I previously used Samba, but this became an issue when using a laptop in an area lacking Internet connectivity - I definitely need a local copy to be available (Unison/rsync), but when a user is at home (or perhaps has remote access to the server), it would be desirable for file changes to be immediately reflected at the server.

Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jun 6, 2010)

I use subversion, not exactly what it was intended for but it works for me (... Or you can another VCS of your choice).


----------



## Oko (Jun 6, 2010)

First question is whether you want to use version control system or just to synchronize files? If you are dealing with any binary formats (jpeg, mp3, mpeg) you need later. Version Control Systems should be used only for software development (including TeX) and possibly backup of configuration files. For TeX, software development, keeping grades of my students as well as configuration files and dotfiles I use CVS simply because it is in the base of OpenBSD and because SVN didn't fix any of the problems with CVS but just added them.

When it comes to file synchronization/backup I love and use Unison on daily base. The only common thing with Rsync which IMHO sucks is some of the algorithms. Everything else is completely different including the fact that Unision is bi-directional file synchronizer. If I recall correctly (RTFM) Unison is not recommended to be used with NFS due to NFS problems. I use it with OpenSSH as well as locally.  

Never used Samba in my life so I do not know how Unison works with it but OpenSSH works on Windows so you should be in business.


----------

